# 5th wheel, non-toy hauler with patios?



## Tony2Co (Mar 1, 2016)

Does anyone make a 5th wheel with a fold down porch on the side, that is not a toy hauler? 

Thx


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2016)

Never seen one but what about the toy hauler and using the rear ramp as a porch with the toy department a sitting room.


----------



## vanole (Mar 3, 2016)

I googled 5th wheel with cubside porch and Heartland has a model with a porch. 
With that said I did not look for any other offerings.
I know there was a model here at the campground with a curbside porch and it wasn't a Heartland. Of course they have already pulled out so there must be more offerings.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2016)

Think Heartland has a good reputation so be worth a look.  Have to google it and see one.  Sounds interesting


----------

